# Morritt's experts - question on unit numbers



## chickenfoot (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering if a Morritt's owner could provide some insight.  

I was looking at what appeard to be an older map of the facility and the building that contained units numbered from 2101-2312 located to the right of the lobby as you are facing the sea no longer appears to be there.  

A new map of the resort illustrates this as beach area.  I'm curious because a unit in this building is for sale but it dosen't appear to existThanks for your input.


----------



## shorts (Apr 30, 2010)

You are correct, the building with unit #s in the 2000s has not been rebuilt yet from hurrican Ivan. I currently have a contract with a unit in that building. However all units and weeks are floating at Morritt's (except weeks 51 & 52) and the week and unit numbers on the contracts are just for inventory purposes so that the resort is not over sold.

I currently get usage in the Seaside 4000 building. That being said, obviously there are more oceanfront owners from the 2000 and 4000 building than there are units available. So sometimes getting reservations for prime time can be tough, but so far we have been able to go every year when we have wanted to. So don't let that deter you from a purchase.


----------



## chickenfoot (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!  I appreciate your help


----------



## jadejar (May 1, 2010)

You would only get usage at the newer Seaside building if the previous owner had paid to upgrade to that building.  Otherwise you would use the oceanfront building nearest the Reef Resort - to the left on your map.  The view is wonderful from either building.


----------



## chickenfoot (May 1, 2010)

Do you know if it is still possible to pay the transisiton fee and upgrade to the Seaside building? 

Judy


----------



## shorts (May 2, 2010)

They are not allowing any units purchased on the resale market to upgrade to Seaside. Not sure if those that bought from the devolper can still pay the transition fee and upgrade to Seaside or not. May not be able to with the other building not done yet.


----------



## Gary & Susie (May 3, 2010)

We are owners at Morritt's.  After Ivan, we transitioned our wood oceanfront to the new Seaside, but did not transition our poolside unit.  We asked this year if there were any chance to transition the poolside to Seaside...nope.  There was only a limited time that owners were allowed to transition, we should have done both weeks at the time, but who knew.  We did purchase both weeks from the developer.


----------



## Caladezi (May 3, 2010)

Be careful of what type of unit you are considering buying!  The 2000 building contained several studio or efficiency type units.  These are not the same as the 1 bedroom units and you will not get a 1 bedroom OF unit to use.  What you will get is a studio unit in a poolside building.  Many OF studio owners were/are very upset with this situation and there is a large doubt that when, of if, the 2000 building is rebuilt it will not have studio units in it's makeup.  That said, if it is a studio unit it can be traded to another resort if you are interested in doing that.   Just know exactrly what it is that is being sold.  There is also the posibility that the unit is a transitioned sale into the 2000 building, but that would be a 1 or 2 bedroom unit.  Personally, I would stay away from any studio units.


----------



## GrayFal (May 3, 2010)

Chicken, I own in the oceanfront wooden building - thanks to Ivan   that building has been completely renovated and is very similar to Seaside (I visited with shorts at her 'house' there  ).
The one thing that Seaside has that wooden OF does not that I REALLY miss is a washer/dryer in the 2BR units.
Wooden OF has 3 floors and does not have an elevator, Seaside is 5 floors with an elevator.

I too would avoid buying an oceanfront studio as there is no guarantee that the building will ever be rebuilt.


----------



## chickenfoot (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful information.     I appreciate the feedback.  I'm  looking at purchasing a 1 bedroom unit in the 2000 building on the resale market and your insight has been very helpful.

Judy


----------



## kcir/boston (May 11, 2010)

*morritts room numbers*

we are traveling to morritts in a couple of weeks. we have been assigned room # 5109.  Q:  is this a good room (hopefully facing the ocean) or should i request a different room?   thanks tuggers


----------



## Caladezi (May 12, 2010)

kcir/boston said:


> we are traveling to morritts in a couple of weeks. we have been assigned room # 5109.  Q:  is this a good room (hopefully facing the ocean) or should i request a different room?   thanks tuggers



5109 will be a first floor unit in the quiet pool (not swim up bar pool) section.   You probably will not be able to get a unit facing the ocean if your trade is at the Tortuga Club since they are limited.  It never hurts to ask.  Of the two pools at Tortuga, I prefer the swim up bar pool which is the units in the 3000 series, but if you prefer a quieter area, then what you have is OK.


----------

